# Konstruktor mit ArrayList?



## hfu (2. Apr 2010)

Ich habe eine Mitarbeiter Klasse von der Ich Objekte erzeuge. 
Sie besitzt einen Konstruktor mit einem Integer und einem String.


```
public class Employee {
	
	public Employee() {
		
	}
	
	public Employee(int empNr, String empName) {
		
		this.empNr = empNr;
		this.empName = empName;
	}
	
	public ArrayList<String> skills = new ArrayList<String>();
	
	int empNr;
	String empName;
}
```

In einer anderen Klasse erzeuge ich dann das Objekt. 
Ich würde gerne auch die ArrayList direkt beim erzeugen befüllen, ist
das möglich? Jeder Mitarbeiter hat eine unterschiedliche Anzahl an Strings in 
der ArrayList skills.

Also würde ich die 3 zeilen mit emp7.skills.add gerne einsparen, sofern das überhaupt möglich wäre.


```
Employee emp7 = new Employee(700, "Herr Meierr");
		emp7.skills.add("Datenbanken");
		emp7.skills.add("HTML");
		emp7.skills.add("Java");
		Main.employeeList.add(emp7);
		Main.dbProfis.add(emp7);
		Main.htmlProfis.add(emp7);
		Main.javaProfis.add(emp7);
```


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Apr 2010)

Möglich ist es schon:


```
public Employee(int empNr, String empName, String... skills) {
        this.empNr = empNr;
        this.empName = empName;
        this.skills = new ArrayList<String>(Arrays.asList(skills));
    }
```

==>


```
Employee emp7 = new Employee(700, "Herr Meierr", "Datenbanken","HTML","Java"); // nach Meierr können 0 oder n Strings stehen...
```

ps.: (die Liste lieber private machen und getter+setter definieren)


----------



## hfu (2. Apr 2010)

Wow, Dankeschön  

Wie so oft sieht es dann total einfach aus, wenn man das mal sieht. 
Aber darauf wäre ich nie gekommen! 
Echt Super


----------

